# Smoke/Fire Alarm replacement?



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

They are all past their lifespan if original to 2000. 

Install ones with a 10 year battery. The next time you need to touch them will be when they get replaced at end of life.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks

But should we just replace with just a plain smoke alarm?

I believe there is one alarm that is different than the others and I think its a heat/smoke detector


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I"m not sure how much you want to spend, but First Alert has talking alarms that tell you where the issue is.
The all go off when an alarms sounds and tells you which one faulted.
But they are not cheap.....around $50 each.
I am sure you can find them cheaper.
But since you have so many I suspect knowing exactly where to go when an alarm goes off may be worth it.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

In my province, it is illegal to replace hard-wired alarms with battery operated, whether wirelessly interconnected or not.
The same is probably applicable in most jurisdictions -> considered a lower level of protection.

Alarms with 10 year batteries, whether for backup or full time power have a horrible reputation. The reviews are horrible - 10 year lithium batteries failing pre-maturely and for kiddes, false alarms.
I have a 10 year battery operated unit and the first was defective - false alarmed after 2-3 months. Doubt what I have will make it to 10 years.

Hard wired with 9v backup are best especially when the alarms are interconnected.

Ionization alarms false trip due to cooking smoke when near a kitchen and trip far too late when there's a flame-less smoldering fire.
So, use photo-electric near the kitchen and in/around sleeping areas.
Most unattended fires that kill are the smoldering type.

You can find videos showing ionization alarms going off 30 to 60 minutes after the photo-electric in a smoldering fire. Just because the ionization ones have a UL approval, doesn't mean they provide adequate protection.

For flaming fires, the ionization only has a small advantage over the photo-electric -> measured in seconds!


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

I believe yours question was should you get more than a smoke detector. The answer is yes you should replace your old detector with a Smoke and Carbon Monoxide alarm. We went with the Kidde Smoke and Carbon Monoxide alarm, that is hard wire with a 9 volt battery backup. 
We had one instance when the CO detector paid for itself. A carpet cleaning company had to park on our driveway and feed their hose in through a garage door. Before they were finished cleaning the carpet the CO detectors were going off. The CO from their van was coming in the open garage door. 
The smoke detector close to the kitchen has gone off a few time. The smoke doesn’t hardly need to be visible to activate the alarm.








KN-COPE-IC - Hardwired Combination CO & Photoelectric Smoke Alarm


Firex Combo Alarm - smoke and carbon monoxide detector




www.kidde.com





Roger


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

I see and thanks for all your information.

So I’m thinking we should get smoke and CO detectors throughout the home.

And since they are photoelectric, we should have less false alarms from the one located right near the kitchen, which would be a good thing.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

some smoke/co combo alarms are ionization.


----------



## imola ghost (Aug 26, 2008)

From my reading and what was mentioned above some are and others are both or photoelectric.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

imola ghost said:


> From my reading and what was mentioned above some are and others are both or photoelectric.


The model I linked you, is a Photoelectric smoke detector only. I am not aware of any smoke detector that are both photoelectric and ionization. I believe the other poster was saying you could get photoelectric OR ionization smoke detectors with the co detecting feature.
I want to thankyou for reminding me I needed to replace two detectors. I just go my detectors at Menards for $39.97 each. Menards in my area still has the 11% discount. The model I just purchased is the one in this link.








FireX Direct Wire Combination Carbon Monoxide and Photoelectric Smoke Alarm with Hush


Protect your family with this easy-to-operate alarm. The Kidde® FireX 120 V Combination Hardwired Carbon Monoxide and Photoelectric Smoke Alarm includes a 9-volt battery backup and features a one-touch, front-loading battery door for easy replacement.




www.menards.com





Roger


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Eh? There are many dual-sensor smoke alarms.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

huesmann said:


> Eh? There are many dual-sensor smoke alarms.


Thanks for the correction, which direct wired detector do you recommend?

Roger


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

In NY detectors with 10 year batteries or hardwired with 10 year backup batteries are required so it us all the stores have. I needed to replace a bad detector and installed a 10 year First Alert unit. It failed with false alarms in a few months. I emailed First Alert and they mailed me a new one. After a few months it failed so again they sent another. I also replaced 10 year failed units in my son’s rental properties. Now I buy the 9 volt backup units from Amazon.
A CO detector within 15 feet of every bedroom door is required in NY unless there is no fuel burning equipment in the house.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Old Thomas said:


> In NY detectors with 10 year batteries or hardwired with 10 year backup batteries are required so it us all the stores have. I needed to replace a bad detector and installed a 10 year First Alert unit. It failed with false alarms in a few months. I emailed First Alert and they mailed me a new one. After a few months it failed so again they sent another. I also replaced 10 year failed units in my son’s rental properties. Now I buy the 9 volt backup units from Amazon.
> A CO detector within 15 feet of every bedroom door is required in NY unless there is no fuel burning equipment in the house.


The manufacturers probably lobbied for the rule requiring 10 year batteries.
Ensures an ongoing replacement market since many people keep the alarms after the "replace by" date.

My province has a stupid rule that new hard-wired alarm installs have to have alarms with strobes when most people aren't hearing impaired. they've been a disaster and cost over $100 canadian each.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

user_12345a said:


> The manufacturers probably lobbied for the rule requiring 10 year batteries.
> Ensures an ongoing replacement market since many people keep the alarms after the "replace by" date.


As electronic components age, their values change. Put a new TV next to one 10-years old, tune them to the same station and compare the pictures. You will see a difference. And you aren't betting your life on a TV.

You don't need to take out a loan to replace them, so do it and sleep better.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You say you have 7 detectors? Do they all go off at once? THEY SHOULD!
I would verify that they are or are not before choosing. They do make wireless interconnect detectors, a tad pricey. 
When in doubt remember this tidbit. If you do not get out of a house fire in 3 minutes your not getting out. Check with you local fire department for their current figures.
Good luck with deciding congrats to you for being on top of issue.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

rogerwh said:


> Thanks for the correction, which direct wired detector do you recommend?
> 
> Roger


I am agnostic regarding specific models, but any reputable manufacturer (e.g. Kidde) should have several.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

huesmann said:


> I am agnostic regarding specific models, but any reputable manufacturer (e.g. Kidde) should have several.


Deleted


----------

